# Honda HRA214 Cam Alignment



## JMiles (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a Honda HRA214 lawn mower that I need to align the cam.....where can I find the timing marks and how to adjust?


----------



## JMiles (Oct 6, 2009)

*FOund it and it worked*

:thumbsup:
I really had to look, used a magnifying glass to find it and on crankshaft I found a small barely legible (what looked like a 1/3 circle) and aligned it to the mark on the cam (partially drilled hole) and when I put it together it started on the very first pull. I will say it even surprised me. I was so trilled that I let it run for a while ran it at various speeds to hear it run. then my wife came out (not to share my enjoyment) but to remind me that it was 11 o'clock (PM .... that is :wave. Let's just say she was not as thrilled as I was.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's great you got it figured out on your own. Sometimes on older engines there is enough wear on the surface of the timing gear, that the mark is hard to see.


----------

